# New Premium Movie Channel In Trouble



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The planned JV Channel a premium movie channel service planned by Viacom, MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount Pictures is in trouble. Comcast, one of the prime movers in this venture has lost interest.

Seems the cost became a factor as well as declining subscribers to the existing premium movie channels.

The JV channel may pursue an exclusive deal with DirecTV or Dish, offering a 50-50 split of the $12/month fee.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Very bad timing for a new premium channel with the economy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ass/u/ming it's in HD, give it to me!

I want it ALL!!! :dance01: :welcome: :icon_kiff


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

What acout this new channel is different from the others we already have? In other words: WHY?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Seems the cost became a factor as well as declining subscribers to the existing premium movie channels.
> 
> The JV channel may pursue an exclusive deal with DirecTV or Dish, offering a 50-50 split of the $12/month fee.


They want to charge $12 for the ONE CHANNEL?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> What acout this new channel is different from the others we already have? In other words: WHY?


This one was supposedly going to threaten Showtime as the studios lined up for this new channel were all Showtime exclusive studios.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

E* is too cheap to pay for an exclusive like that.......unless it's about $3.50 (tree fiddy) a month....... If anyone wants it, it will be D*.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The one thing America didn't need was another premium movie channel. Now I'd pay $24 a month for a premium channel that actually offered up scripted programming 24/7 with at least 15 new episodes of 15 different original quality shows each week as well as offering episodes in chronological order older series. MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount could have done that. But nobody needs another 24/7 old movie channel for $12 a month.


----------

